# DigiPos Touch screen help



## Mistered101 (Sep 26, 2008)

Just bought a Digipos 400A touchscreen from Ebay, this is hopefully going to be the basis for a touchscreen EPOS system. 

Came without manuals and I can only find a spec on the net. Basically my problem is I can't get it to work. It's fine as a display but no response as a touch screen. I've tried connecting via serial port and usb, installed elo and micro touch drivers, no joy. 

Does anyone know if a separate controller is needed, i presumed it was built in? Also if i do need a controller, is there a pci version as all i can find are ISA controllers, which my moderately modern pc doesn't support.

Running XP.

There's absolutely no help on the net or from Digipos so i was hoping someone on here could give me some advice.

Cheers.:4-dontkno


----------



## Mistered101 (Sep 26, 2008)

bump, really, nobody knows?


----------



## Tauntonlad (Jul 21, 2009)

Did you ever have any luck with this as im in the same situation as you ???


----------



## dank_army (Oct 14, 2009)

Guys,

Found the correct drivers!

http://www.retailblade.com.au/downloads.html

Go down to "Touchscreen drivers" then click "Microtouch drivers for all operating systems" - when installing select "Serial Connection" and worked first time for me!

Also got a response from Digipos america (very quick response too!):

Hi John,

Please go to the link below and download the latest Microtouch Drivers for calibration. Depending on your OS, please download the appropriate drivers.

http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/3MTouchSystems/TS/CustomerSupport/TouchDrivers/

If you have any questions, please don’t hesitate to email or call us.

Rgds


----------

